# How to use tau against chaos...



## Gothminion (Nov 20, 2009)

This is an idea I just came up with for stopping tau being annihilated against a force which would otherwise kill them in close combat:

1: Put some sky rays in the middle. 2. put some hammerheads in a circle around them. 3. In the gaps between these, put broadsides and sniper drone teams. 4.then, put a circle of piranhas around them. 5.Then, a circle of 2-3 layers of fire warriors. 6.put a big circle of battlesuits around those. 7. surround those with XV25s.8. Surround those with masses and masses of kroot. 9.Put an ethereal in the middle.

This is purely hypothetical and would probably go way over the top on points and be way too expensive. also you would probably need to surround those with terminators, or, better still, dreadnoughts! If only tau were good at close combat...

Please tell me what you think of this strategy - I know it is a bit silly but I think it could work. I once got a whole squad of fire warriors killed by 1 chaos terminator lord with a powerfist! So... you get what I mean.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

and then cringe as your opponent fires anything at the ethereal at the centre.

the best way to avoid being annihilated is to use the Tau speed to avoid combat, and massed numbers and firepower to wipe out units, with tau your not really supposed to think of ways you can survive combat, if a unit is in combat then you'd best get everyone else away from that combat ready to fire.

and of cause not wasting pts on an ethereal helps, or on kroot, no matter what people actually think, kroot are useless at combat, if they even get there with there lack of armour save, and if they do they won't last long.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Plus how many heavy support slots would you need 4 or 5 at the very least
plus with the cover save you give him from your massed kroot you are just making it easier
to beat csm you need plasma rifles and mobility. 
I like using markerlights but thats becos i like hate taking all those 3's out of the dice i just rolled.

Use railguns to pop the rhino's plus plasma rifles and massed rapid fire shots to drop the csm and then use your mobility to get out of combat


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Use your railguns to punch heavy stuff or high threat stuff, things like a landraider that happens to be cruising up the center loaded with lightning claw khornate terminator champions or some such, or things like defilers who can punish squads of firewarriors at a distance.

Utilize your missile pods on crisis suits to crack rhinos. 

Prioritize targets... Mass fire, when playing Tau, is your friend.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

The previos replies make the case. If your fire warriors are being eaten by terminators it is their own fault for failing to employ proper tactics.

The tau army is a near-unique example of an army that plays just as its fluff says it should. Place no importance on holding ground, withdraw back from a strong opponent and shoot the biggest guns you can find at anything you take a disliking to. Then advance over the bodies.

Tau are a very difficult army to play but there is no limit to what you can achieve with them. Unfortunately, it requires a lot of practice and a very different style of play from what. A standard MEQ force would do. Deploying your army as a big target on the battlefield, with your etherial as the bullseye, isn't the way forward.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Someguy makes the case, along with everyone before him, just avoid them while shooting them to small chunky bits is a good idea.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I played against a Tau Player a few days ago. I found new respect for Crisis Suits as they pump out unbelivable fire power into my guys. Those damn Hammerheads hurt me too. Railguns are nasty, so are Marker Lights.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi  I played a game last night and here are some leasons i learned from it.

I am a chaos player. i have won two games against tau in a row.
I used to be a spacewolves player and i played approx 8 games against a different tau player and i lost every game so i went away and had a re-think before building my new chaos army.

dont group your squads too close together or they provide a path for units like bezerkers and even tactical marines to assault through. 

most chaos forces will be very small compared to your army. avoid blast weapons and go from one hit one kill guns.

use kroot or firewarriors in assault only to desrupt enemy heavy weapon sqauds, assault so that they may not fire. this will put chaos under pressure because they have a limited amount of mobile heavy guns.

use a I.G tactic. focus the fire of all tau units onto a single squad or tank until it is dead and then move to your next target and repeat.

watch out for squads of chaos using many special weapons like melta guns and plasma - make these primary targets for long ranged tau guns and do not put crysis suits anywhere near them.

use stealth suits to desrupt enemy heavy weapon squads (deep strike - expect to loose these guys to hand to hand fighting if they fail to kill most of the marine heavy guys).

take a look here if you like. :good:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=50993

note. the other guy did not realy know how to use the IG company he was too focused on his tau to consult the other codex


----------

